# Megnesium Citrate Help



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I recently started using magnesium citrate for constipation. I switched off of it for a while and now I'm back on. But my regular nighttime dose has stopped working. Is it safe to increase my dose? The bottle of Magnesium Calm only suggests 3 teaspoons at most, and that's what I'm at. Or is it better to take in the morning? Or twice a day?

Thanks, any advice is appreciated.


----------



## czguy (Dec 1, 2013)

I haven't tried Magnesium Calm but I have drank a bottle of Magnesium Citrate which will liquify your colon contents and cause a movement. More like D for hours on end. Magnesium supplementation is relatively safe and excess is excreted via the kidneys. I don't think that adding a teaspoon will hurt you. Worst case scenario you end up with D if you take a bit too much.

Now on the other hand, drinking a full bottle of Magnesium Citrate daily would definitely be bad for you and could cause an electrolyte disturbance among other health complications.

I'm not a doctor, but bottom line I think it would be ok to try an extra teaspoon as part of your nightly regimen.

I currently take Magnesium Oxide at night to help move things along in the morning. But I have to be careful otherwise it's pure liquid output in the morning. I'm constantly playing with my dose.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i'm not familiar with magnesium calm. i did google it and natural calm came up a lot. that has 350 mg magnesium in 2 rounded teaspoons so three would be 525 mg magnesium--a blend of magnesium of mag carbonate and citric acid, as the label says. and then it says that this plus water combines to form ionic magnesium citrate....i'm not really sure what that means exactly lol...

is it natural calm you're taking?

...for the last six years i've been taking four tablespoons of milk of magnesia every night--which is probably quite a bit more than what three tsp calm contains i'm guessing---and my gastro told me i can take more if necessary..and he told me i can split the dose between am and pm if i want to.

but it is very important to be sure your kidneys are functioning properly when one is taking high amounts of magnesium. i get my mag levels checked periodically and so far they've been fine.

checking with your doctor is always a good idea.

take care


----------

